# XXXHolic---There is no contingency, but necessity!



## vjjejj (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, my friends,I would like to introduce this one to you here-"XXXHolic", There is no contingency, but 
necessity!
   Entangled by dooms, Kimihiro Watanuki experiences adventure again, some strange people will start a new mysterious trip with him.Kimihiro Watanuki is a young boy with a cursed gift. He has the ability to see evil spirits, asomehow they seemattracted to himself. One day he meets a mysterious woman who names herself Yuuko. She claims to have the means to end his torment, but she never works for free, and she wouldn't help him until he works for her enough to pay for her services. In desperation, he accepts, but realizes thathe’s just been tricked into working for Yuuko in order to pay off the cost of her services. Soon he’s employed in her little shop—a job which turns out to be nothing like his previous work experience! 
    Most of Yuuko’s customers live in Japan, but Yuuko and Watanuki are about to have some unusual visitors named Sakura and 
Syaoran from a land called Clow. . . .
    XXXHolic,in its seemingly meanings, seems to be a legal drugstore that naturally consists of series of short stories. But differring from the kind of drug store where is all handsome men, there arecute MM whatever boss or assistant. Of course, Kimihiro Watanuki is the exception.
   I am always of th opinion that The store works just in night. When the dark of people's heart expands in the night,when disire cathches the weak spirits,it appears.
   Like boss's words, there is no contingency, but necessity!It is no use that you struggle against them.When people change for so-called redeem by using everything,what they get is just endless dark and desperaon.





This manga is reaaly worth for reading, and we can think about our lives according to it.
   Don't miss it!!! The link below is free for downloading. 
Click here
XxxHolic@001 - 1 - CLAMP - Comedy,Romance,Fantasy | manga by yuedu365.com
*Notice:* 
You need download the e-Read and install it before you download this manga.
BUT before you install this file, I strongly recommend you to scan the VIRUS firstly.
Wish you could enjoy and love this manga,it is very wonderful!


----------



## Linton Robinson (Dec 17, 2007)

GOD, I hate thos insipid  big-eyed manga illustrations.


----------

